# construir detector de fugas(geofono)



## rayko (May 4, 2010)

Hola señores,estoy intentando construir un detector de fugas de agua pero no tengo mucha idea por donde empezar,supongo que el sensor seria un microfono que luego mediante un amplificador se oiria el sonido del agua ,no se espero me digais algo,para poder orientarme y arrancar ,saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 4, 2010)

1. leete esta discusion sobre las fugas de agua: http://do-it-yourself.tribe.net/thread/a1be86a4-6f4a-42e0-9157-442c7c2a77b5
2. En estos dos sitios te explican el geofono: 
* http://micromachine.stanford.edu/smssl/projects/Geophones/
* http://images.google.com.co/imgres?imgurl=http://www.geophone.com/images/26500_Labled%2520geophone.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.geophone.com/content.asp%3FPageID%3D16%26Language%3DES&usg=__ZU_Po144yeS6eoo4bEJrptS_WRA=&h=376&w=510&sz=15&hl=es&start=2&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=jUOYErwvusgStM:&tbnh=97&tbnw=131&prev=/images%3Fq%3DGeophone%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1

Saludos


----------



## rayko (May 4, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda tecnogirl,la fuga la tengo dentro de mi casa y no quiero levantar todo el piso jejeje,me gustaria si puedo construirme cualquier instrumento que ustedes me sujieran y sea algo fiable para intentarlo por mi mismo,a ultimo remedio llamaria una empresa especializada en deteccion de fugas,saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 4, 2010)

Varias ideas:
- Inspeccion de muros y pisos: donde haya humedad es para revisar.
- Si puedes cerrar el paso del agua por secciones de tuberia, puedes tratar de delimitar la seccion de suministro que se desocupa.
- Recurre a tu proveedor del servicio de agua, ellos suelen colaborar a los usuarios con equipos, como los geofonos (pero no del tipo Hagalo Ud mismo) sino muuuuy sofisticados que te permiten localizar las fugas, rapida y efectivamente.

Saludos


----------

